# Ouch!



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

Halloween will cripple me sooner or later. Tripping over partially buried re-bar; swinging the hammer to bury said re-bar but missing and hitting my shin; painting 26 7x4 panels for my maze; building 16 other panels; staining my garage floor etc. etc. etc. My husband looks at me each evening as I swig water in my mouth after taking my excessive dosage of Ibuprofen, slather on my evening aspricream and moan as as I slowly lower myself onto the bed. He looks at me and ponders. I know what he's thinking: "Why in the world does she do this to herself every year?" But, because he truly loves me, he says nothing. He just lays still in the bed (careful not to jar it and cause me further pain). I know why I do it. You probably do to. The joy of Halloween is infectious! We catch the disease and can't shake it (don't want to shake it) We want to share it, like a snotty kid rubbing his nose with his hands and then touching everything in site. (I'm sorry, did that anaology go a little too far) I am infected. I accept that. I guess that's the first step to recovery. Hi, my name's Jojo and I'm a Scare-a-holic!


----------



## Dead cat (Oct 19, 2011)

Halloween to me is better than Christmas, In fact i get Halloween stuff for Christmas from my friends and family. Gotta love it


----------



## JoJo (Apr 13, 2009)

Dead cat;bt1908 said:


> Halloween to me is better than Christmas, In fact i get Halloween stuff for Christmas from my friends and family. Gotta love it


I agree Dead cat! There's no better Christmas present than a value-priced pneumatic! That's for sure!


----------

